# error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!



## raumbetreter (30. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade ein DRINGENDES Problem: Ich hab von nem Kunde die Website auf den Server gestellt ganz normal wie immer mit ner index.htm und nem Image Ordner. 
Wenn ich nun auf die Site gehe kommt immer die Fehlermeldun

"error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!"

Ich bin echt dankbar um Euren Rat!


Der Raumbetreter


----------



## acquire (30. November 2003)

Versuch doch mal eine index.html online zu stellen.
Sonst solltest du mal genauer die Serverumgebung beschreiben.


----------



## raumbetreter (30. November 2003)

O.K.

Ich hab den Fehler / die Lösung  gefunden: Der Vorgänger-Webmaster hat nur ein anderes Heimatverzeichnis eingerichtet.

Trotzdem Danke!


----------

